
Senior Data Scientist - maria_fuzikova
https://www.komoot.com/jobs/senior-data-scientist
======
maria_fuzikova
REMOTE EUROPE | DATA SCIENCE (80%) + BACKEND (20%) | SUCCESSFUL EUROPEAN TECH.
SCALE UP

